# My chickens are one sided



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Meaning that they only lay eggs on one side of the chicken coop. I have 6 nesting boxes and they only use 3 that are on the south side. Why don't they make use of the other boxes?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sometimes when they see an already used nesting box with eggs in it or an actual nest that one of them already made, they find it better and easier to use that one. If you try putting eggs in the other nesting boxes they might start using them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or they may not. 

Most are surprised to realize that chickens do what they want. Most of the time that means laying in the same nest box of their friends.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Or they may not.
> 
> Most are surprised to realize that chickens do what they want. Most of the time that means laying in the same nest box of their friends.


That's true also!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Or they may not.
> 
> Most are surprised to realize that chickens do what they want. Most of the time that means laying in the same nest box of their friends.


I currently have eight, they use three, it's what they do.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Most chickens do this. I believe from what I’ve read, that this is for reproductive purposes. Traditionally, chickens lay a clutch, then they sit. Though broodiness has been drastically bred out from the chickens today.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

I don’t have dividers in my “egg box” but they all lay in one nest. I use shavings on the floor of the indoor portion and add hay for the winter months for warmth. They make a nest and all lay in the same nest and I mess the nest up every day as I push the hay to the outside walls. Every day they make the nest over again in basically the same spot. 
I’ll grab a couple pictures today when I go collect the eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once we can adjust to chickens having their own way of doing things, even if it makes no sense to us, the more we can enjoy them for their other behaviors. 

@Roffey even having the meat birds it appears you notice what your traditional flock's habits are.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Roffey said:


> I don’t have dividers in my “egg box” but they all lay in one nest. I use shavings on the floor of the indoor portion and add hay for the winter months for warmth. They make a nest and all lay in the same nest and I mess the nest up every day as I push the hay to the outside walls. Every day they make the nest over again in basically the same spot.
> I’ll grab a couple pictures today when I go collect the eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The photo shows this is universal since those eggs are from different breeds.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Same with my hens i put the fake eggs in there and now there laying in all the 4 boxes, instead of the one left one.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

pioneerMan said:


> Meaning that they only lay eggs on one side of the chicken coop. I have 6 nesting boxes and they only use 3 that are on the south side. Why don't they make use of the other boxes?


Yes, my ladies do the same thing. They will even wait until one finishes up (squawking) to go lay.


----------



## blulady (8 mo ago)

Mine dont even use the nest boxes we put in the coop. lol


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

Roffey said:


> I don’t have dividers in my “egg box” but they all lay in one nest. I use shavings on the floor of the indoor portion and add hay for the winter months for warmth. They make a nest and all lay in the same nest and I mess the nest up every day as I push the hay to the outside walls. Every day they make the nest over again in basically the same spot.
> I’ll grab a couple pictures today when I go collect the eggs.


I put dummy eggs in my nest box, in hopes my bird will lay eggs there one day.


----------

